# Ibra vuole tornare in Italia. Mistero sulla squadra.



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2019)

Come riportato da Paolo Paganini di Rai Sport, arriva una voce da Montecarlo su un possibile ritorno in Italia di Zlatan Ibrahimovic.
Lo svedese avrebbe deciso di chiudere la carriera in Italia.

Mistero, per ora, sulla squadra che lo ha cercato. Si attendono aggiornamenti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini di Rai Sport, arriva una voce da Montecarlo su un possibile ritorno in Italia di Zlatan Ibrahimovic.
> Lo svedese avrebbe deciso di chiudere la carriera in Italia.
> 
> Mistero, per ora, sulla squadra che lo ha cercato. Si attendono aggiornamenti.



Mi raccomando prendiamo anche sto paracarro adesso.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando prendiamo anche sto paracarro adesso.



Tra Ibra e Correa prendo tutta la vita Ibra. Non scherziamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra Ibra e Correa prendo tutta la vita Ibra. Non scherziamo.



Ma possono starsene entrambi dove sono, per carità.


----------



## CarpeDiem (22 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini di Rai Sport, arriva una voce da Montecarlo su un possibile ritorno in Italia di Zlatan Ibrahimovic.
> Lo svedese avrebbe deciso di chiudere la carriera in Italia.
> 
> Mistero, per ora, sulla squadra che lo ha cercato. Si attendono aggiornamenti.



Farebbe comodo a molte squadre di serie B


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Farebbe comodo a molte squadre di serie B



Quindi a noi, di questo passo..


----------



## CarpeDiem (22 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi a noi, di questo passo..



O all'Inter


----------



## iceman. (22 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando prendiamo anche sto paracarro adesso.



Se Totti faceva la differenza a Roma a 38 anni, figuriamoci Ibra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se Totti faceva la differenza a Roma a 38 anni, figuriamoci Ibra.



A malapena fa la differenza in MLS


----------



## gabuz (22 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A malapena fa la differenza in MLS



44 partite 38 gol


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 44 partite 38 gol


----------



## Molenko (22 Luglio 2019)

Ancora appresso a Ibra? Ma basta, gioca da fermo ormai.


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Luglio 2019)

Questo va al Napoli...


----------



## diavolo (22 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Paolo Paganini di Rai Sport, arriva una voce da Montecarlo su un possibile ritorno in Italia di Zlatan Ibrahimovic.
> Lo svedese avrebbe deciso di chiudere la carriera in Italia.
> 
> Mistero, per ora, sulla squadra che lo ha cercato. Si attendono aggiornamenti.



Torna a casa Zlatan


----------



## gabuz (22 Luglio 2019)

definiamo da fermo


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2019)

per me va da Ancelotti….

o al limite al Monza


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra Ibra e Correa prendo tutta la vita Ibra. Non scherziamo.



Un bel 38enne strapagato adesso è meglio di un ragazzo di 24 anni in luce all'atletico?

A volte non capisco, ma de gustibus.
Sarà che ho ancora ben vivido nella testa il ricordo di dove ci ha portato inseguire figurine in declino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 44 partite 38 gol



E nessun risultato di squadra.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Luglio 2019)

Ipotesi impossibile, ma io a Ibra non direi mai di no nella vita.


----------



## gabuz (23 Luglio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi impossibile, ma io a Ibra non direi mai di no nella vita.



Perché sarebbe l'ultima cosa che dici, poi arriva il calcio rotante


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Luglio 2019)

Non sono mai stato un suo ammiratore forse perche' la sua vocazione da giocatore apriscatole in campionato svaniva al cospetto della grande vetta europea ma ammetto che se venisse con le giuste motivazioni, con uno stipendio a commisurato al nostro momento attuale e il giusto spirito sacrificio, perché no? Magari Boban parlava di lui quando accennava a giocatori di esperienza che guidino i giovani...
Semmai il vero problema sarebbe di ordine tattico. 
Un accentratore naturale di gioco come lo svedese sarebbe compatibile con il gioco di Giampaolo?


----------



## juventino (23 Luglio 2019)

Occhio alla Roma se non riesce a convincere Higuain.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Luglio 2019)

Fossi Commisso sarebbe il mio obiettivo n1


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Luglio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un bel 38enne strapagato adesso è meglio di un ragazzo di 24 anni in luce all'atletico?
> 
> A volte non capisco, ma de gustibus.
> Sarà che *ho ancora ben vivido nella testa il ricordo di dove ci ha portato inseguire figurine in declino.*



c'è mezzo forum che sbava per modric...

cmq ibra penso che ormai chiuda là, la possibilità di tornare in italia l'ha già avuta, ormai è tardi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2019)

Io chiederei a Sheva di tornare in campo, già che ci siamo. E magari facciamo pure il Kakà 3.0, dai Riccardino, torna!

P.s: scherzi a parte, l’anno scorso ci avrebbe quasi certamente portato in CL, ma quest’anno non credo che avrebbe senso prenderlo, dati gli acquisti che stiamo facendo.

Poi oh, se arriva non ci sputo sopra, vorrà dire che potremo permettercelo in tal caso, dei folli in dirigenza ora non li abbiamo.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è mezzo forum che sbava per modric...



Modric ha 4 anni in meno. Nel 2015 Ibra era ancora TANTISSIMA roba. E Modric nel suo ruolo è proporzionalmente ben più forte del miglior Ibra nel proprio.

Tutto diverso da Sheva e Kakà, due giocatori al loro apice superiori ad Ibra ma entrambi finiti rispettivamente a 30 e 27 anni (infatti cederli non fu un errore, l’errore madornale fu non reinvestire i soldi delle cessioni. Quando vendi Sheva e lo rimpiazzi con Olivera sei o ******* o in malafede. O entrambi).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra Ibra e Correa prendo tutta la vita Ibra. Non scherziamo.



Magari tutta la vita proprio no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Occhio alla Roma se non riesce a convincere Higuain.



Stesso mio pensiero.


----------



## Andris (23 Luglio 2019)

secondo me voi ricordate Ibra per ciò che era,sono anni ormai che ha smesso con il calcio vero ed infatti ha lasciato pure la nazionale.
negli usa ci sono ritmi ridicoli,stimoli media inesistenti,allenamenti imbarazzanti,avversari inconsistenti.
ha solo il carattere strafottente,la mentalità vincente è stata subordinata al guadagno facendo il re in quel contesto perchè in Europa non è più capace di imporsi.
inoltre una cosa che già mesi fa ha dimostrato che il vero Ibra sia finito è che all'ultima giornata dello scorso campionato la sua squadra ha venduto la partita sostanzialmente contro un avversario senza obiettivi venendo eliminata clamorosamente.
se il vero Ibra fosse esistito ancora avrebbe mandato al diavolo tutti sputandoli in faccia,invece ha rinnovato il contratto.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perché sarebbe l'ultima cosa che dici, poi arriva il calcio rotante



hahahah può darsi sia anche per quello


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato un suo ammiratore forse perche' la sua vocazione da giocatore apriscatole in campionato svaniva al cospetto della grande vetta europea ma ammetto che se venisse con le giuste motivazioni, con uno stipendio a commisurato al nostro momento attuale e il giusto spirito sacrificio, perché no? Magari Boban parlava di lui quando accennava a giocatori di esperienza che guidino i giovani...
> Semmai il vero problema sarebbe di ordine tattico.
> Un accentratore naturale di gioco come lo svedese *sarebbe compatibile con il gioco di Giampaolo?*



Nel caso sarebbe da chiedere a Giampaolo se è d'accordo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Luglio 2019)

Ogni estate spunta fuori il nome di Ibra, ormai è un' abitudine


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A malapena fa la differenza in MLS



Così, risposte a caso. Avrà fatto 50 gol quest’anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se Totti faceva la differenza a Roma a 38 anni, figuriamoci Ibra.



Ma quale fare la differenza, che ha passato gli ultimi due anni a scaldare la panchina aizzando l'ambiente contro il mister..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2019)

Comunque penso speri nella Juve..ma credo potrebbe finire a Napoli anche..

Noi onestamente stiamo ripartendo da altre soluzioni..Ibra oggi non avrebbe più senso dai..


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2019)

Già iniziate le trattative per il rinnovo coi Galaxy?


----------

